# Decent Leeds/west yorkshire gyms??



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

Trying to find a decent gym near me hoping you guys can help


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ive heard good things about

bodyworks gym in Featherstone wf7 6eh


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

bodyworks said:


> ive heard good things about
> 
> bodyworks gym in Featherstone wf7 6eh


I'm sure you have with a name like that


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

lol i'll have a look


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm sure you have with a name like that


nothing wrong with a bit of self pimping!

xx


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Future bodies in Morley.

Doing deal at the moment as well *£12 a month*!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Neils gym Tadcaster £150 yr proper hard core


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

The_Kernal said:


> Neils gym Tadcaster £150 yr proper hard core





Rocho said:


> Future bodies in Morley.
> 
> Doing deal at the moment as well *£12 a month*!!!!!!!


Cheers guys i'll look into both those


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Altered Image, Leeds

Top Bodies, Hudd


----------

